# Screven County Club-4700 acres-27 members($1000)



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 23, 2015)

I have just been notified of an upcoming change in my work schedule, and it looks like I'm not going to be able to do much hunting this season.  I just joined this club a few weeks ago and am looking to sell my membership.  As far as I know, there are no other spots available. 

Here is the info from the original post:  

Screven County - Hunting club looking for members. 4,600 acres - 5 1/2 miles of planted power line and 3 miles of black creek run through club. Quality deer managed for 11 years. Camp site with power, sewer & water. Deer, turkey & hog hunting. (27 members max)$1,500 (no dog hunting)


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal...


----------



## tbmuge (Aug 24, 2015)

Please call my cell 706-830-8467


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 1, 2015)

Opening is still available.  Willing to take $1250 if anyone is interested.


----------



## savetheweb (Sep 2, 2015)

where club located? Is there a rules doc?  What was the original post?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 3, 2015)

Club is located between Poor 
Robin Rd. and Blue Springs Rd. near Sylvania.  I have a copy of the rules. If you would like to see it I will send it to you in a private message.  The original post was listed on this forum, and that is how I joined initially.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 13, 2015)

Will take $1000.  Just not going to be able to hunt much at all this season.


----------



## jap (Sep 16, 2015)

No dog hunting at all is this right


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes, according to the rules, no dog hunting.


----------



## savetheweb (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent pm can you send me the club rules doc and link to arieal if available. thanks


----------



## redbaron1988 (Oct 19, 2015)

Pm sent


----------

